# Colonial labs might have “gone down”



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

Check out the deets on SST


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

Never heard of em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Never heard of em
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh.  Some people have.  They have been kicked around on here.  😂


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Eh. Some people have. They have been kicked around on here.



Gone down as in by government or what? If you have a link, I’ll read. I’m not on sst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Check out the deets on SST


I saw that a few days ago, no official word on what happened. Doubt anyone here uses them anyway.


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I saw that a few days ago, no official word on what happened. Doubt anyone here uses them anyway.


You’re probably right.  Just thought a heads up was in order cause it’s kind of a complicated situation and may involve anybody that was waiting on a package that “didn’t arrive”.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> You’re probably right. Just thought a heads up was in order cause it’s kind of a complicated situation and may involve anybody that was waiting on a package that “didn’t arrive”.



Heads ups are always good and appreciated for everyone. Any news like this is always good to be in the know about. Thanks for sharing here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Heads ups are always good and appreciated for everyone. Any news like this is always good to be in the know about. Thanks for sharing here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it, my brother.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Check out the deets on SST



SST is fucking cancer
At least it doesnt cause immediate eye cancer like Eroids


----------



## TODAY (Aug 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> SST is fucking cancer
> At least it doesnt cause immediate eye cancer like Eroids


I'm still banned 😂


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'm still banned



Most other boards don’t like those of us that keep it real lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2022)

WTF is SST? 

I have no clue what people are talking about when they are too lazy to spell out a name many have no clue about!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> WTF is SST?
> 
> I have no clue what people are talking about when they are too lazy to spell out a name many have no clue about!



Steroidsourcetalk.cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Aug 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> WTF is SST?
> 
> I have no clue what people are talking about when they are too lazy to spell out a name many have no clue about!


It's a shitty outgrowth of reddit's old source board.

Like a tumor that metastasized


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> WTF is SST?
> 
> I have no clue what people are talking about when they are too lazy to spell out a name many have no clue about!


Don’t mistake ignorance on your part for laziness on mine, there San Francisco.  
Plenty of other people here knew exactly what I meant.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Don’t mistake ignorance on your part for laziness on mine, there San Francisco.
> Plenty of other people here knew exactly what I meant.


There isn't plenty of people in this thread.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

I’m not surprised. Colonial has been an on and off shitshow. The SST is a bunch of nuthuggers. I hate seeing people get busted but anyone that still ordered from those clowns deserves the loss.


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Don’t mistake ignorance on your part for laziness on mine, there San Francisco.
> Plenty of other people here knew exactly what I





SFGiants said:


> They isn't plenty of people in this thread.


Did you have the body fat percentage guy type that for you???  Lmao.


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

@SFGiants I ain’t looking for beef, brother.  Just trying to do everybody a service.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> @SFGiants I ain’t looking for beef, brother.  Just trying to do everybody a service.


Me either, I'm just tired of hearing about boards plenty of us have no clue about since we don't have to go anywhere but here. Because of this we have no clue what is being said!

I do appreciate the heads up, I have heard of that lab, bad things on this board about that lab.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> @SFGiants I ain’t looking for beef, brother.  Just trying to do everybody a service.


Keep messing with the OGs and you will get negative repped out of existence!


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Me either, I'm just tire of hearing about boards plenty of us have no clue about since we don't have to go anywhere but here. Because of this we have no clue what is being said!
> 
> I do appreciate the heads up, I have heard of that lab, bad things on this board about that lab.


I saw that.  It’s important info though.  Sorry for the trash talk.  😂😂😂
It’s natural.  🤙


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Keep messing with the OGs and you will get negative repped out of existence!


You remember that cartoon pair of dogs where one was a tough dog and the other dog was always like “yeah boss? Yeah boss?  Where we going boss?”
You’re the second dog.
EDIT
And the second dog is female. 

BITCH


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> You remember that cartoon pair of dogs where one was a tough dog and the other dog was always like “yeah boss? Yeah boss?  Where we going boss?”
> You’re the second dog.


OK then, don't heed my warning.  You deserve what you get from here on out!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> You remember that cartoon pair of dogs where one was a tough dog and the other dog was always like “yeah boss? Yeah boss?  Where we going boss?”
> You’re the second dog.



Nah. That 2nd dog is you and you’re going to get back handed slapped. “Meh…. Shut up…”

You keep fucking around and you’ll learn quick here.


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> OK then, don't heed my warning.  You deserve what you get from here on out!


Proof of the last word of my last post.  
Thanks for that.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> I saw that.  It’s important info though.  Sorry for the trash talk.  😂😂😂
> It’s natural.  🤙



Trash talk like that don't bug me, I know what I have done.

Most can't get to 200lbs worried about abs, I've had that and a wet 285lb strong ass body.


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah. That 2nd dog is you and you’re going to get back handed slapped. “Meh…. Shut up…”
> 
> You keep fucking around and you’ll learn quick here.


Prove it, big bald bitch guy. 
The fuck you gonna do? 
Suck your buddy’s dick? 
You already tried that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Prove it, big bald bitch guy.
> The fuck you gonna do?
> Sick your buddy’s dick?
> You already tried that.



Ahh… here it is. New guy can’t just be cool he’s gotta be a fucking twat. This always goes well. 

For fucks sake you started with making fun of the way the man types. Couldn’t be any more petty than that. If you were tough in real life you wouldn’t be bothered by little shit like that.


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

Gang up on


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ahh… here it is. New guy can’t just be cool he’s gotta be a fucking twat. This always goes well.
> 
> For fucks sake you started with making fun of the way the man types. Couldn’t be any more petty than that. If you were tough in real life you wouldn’t be bothered by little shit like that.


bruh.  I’m GONNA defend myself if people start trying to pile on my ass COMPLETELY unprovoked.  You don’t like that?  Tough shit.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ahh… here it is. New guy can’t just be cool he’s gotta be a fucking twat. This always goes well.
> 
> For fucks sake you started with making fun of the way the man types. Couldn’t be any more petty than that. If you were tough in real life you wouldn’t be bothered by little shit like that.


You just can't get through to some people.

How do we reach these kids?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Trash talk like that don't bug me, I know what I have done.
> 
> Most can't get to 200lbs worried about abs, I've had that and a wet 285lb strong ass body.



Im going to guess he’s 5’7” and 170lbs. Guaranteed to be a “hardgainer” and the “only people that care about a big bench are other dudes. Chicks care about aesthetics.”


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

Real life or keyboard warrior style I’m fucking swinging on you if you bring me bullshit. Period.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Real life or keyboard warrior style I’m fucking swinging on you if you bring me bullshit. Period.



No you’re not. You’re hiding behind your buddies.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Gang up on
> 
> bruh.  I’m GONNA defend myself if people start trying to pile on my ass COMPLETELY unprovoked.  You don’t like that?  Tough shit.



Think about it this way.
You walk into someones community and start mouthing off to people.

Youre going to piss people off.

Its different when people know you, same with your friends, you can say what you want with yoir friends.

But youre in someone elses house talking shit right now


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Think about it this way.
> You walk into someones community and start mouthing off to people.
> 
> Youre going to piss people off.
> ...


This ain’t anybody’s HOUSE.  There isn’t even anybody that can delete my account!! Just cause a bunch of bitches were sitting here first doesn’t mean I gotta put up with their pussy ass bitch shit.  Fuck that.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> This ain’t anybody’s HOUSE.  There isn’t even anybody that can delete my account!! Just cause a bunch of bitches were sitting here first doesn’t mean I gotta put up with their pussy ass bitch shit.  Fuck that.



So youre here
and dont like us.

So leave?


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

I’d love to but can’t figure out how to delete my account.  First person that has that info gets the benefit of watching me leave!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> This ain’t anybody’s HOUSE.  There isn’t even anybody that can delete my account!! Just cause a bunch of bitches were sitting here first doesn’t mean I gotta put up with their pussy ass bitch shit.  Fuck that.



You might as well leave. You destroyed your credibility. All people will see is your twat-posting. It’s easy to get little bitches to reveal their true character.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> I’d love to but can’t figure out how to delete my account.  First person that has that info gets the benefit of watching me leave!



Cant unfortunately.
You could ask a mod, but i doubt they would


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> I’d love to but can’t figure out how to delete my account.  First person that has that info gets the benefit of watching me leave!



“Log out”

Bye byes


----------



## CaseVicious (Aug 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You might as well leave. You destroyed your credibility. All people will see is your twat-posting. It’s easy to get little bitches to reveal their true character.


Hahaha.  Fuck you faggot.  You AND all your little bitch buddies.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Hahaha.  Fuck you faggot.  You AND all your little bitch buddies.



Yep. 

Hey did you think of that all on your own? Wow. Little Timmy has advanced writing mechanics now. Superior wit too. He’ll be out of Special Ed soon! Mommy and daddy are proud of you!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> “Log out”
> 
> Bye byes



I would suggest our little friend says bye.

But i feel like this situation isnt good enough for her to make an appearance.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I would suggest our little friend says bye.
> 
> But i feel like this situation isnt good enough for her to make an appearance.



Not yet. She’s awake though!


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 28, 2022)

What's with people wanting to delete their accounts? Log out and get off the site. I don't know jack shit about much but that's pretty much common sense. Right?? Or did I miss another made up issue young people have these days?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> What's with people wanting to delete their accounts? Log out and get off the site. I don't know jack shit about much but that's pretty much common sense. Right?? Or did I miss another made up issue young people have these days?



Probably missed something
I cant keep up


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 28, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> What's with people wanting to delete their accounts? Log out and get off the site. I don't know jack shit about much but that's pretty much common sense. Right?? Or did I miss another made up issue young people have these days?


It's my fault.  I told him to stop messing with the OGs or it wouldn't end well for him.  After I pointed that out, he doubled down on stupid.  Like Ron White said in his comedy act "You can't fix stupid!"


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> It's my fault.  I told him to stop messing with the OGs or it wouldn't end well for him.  After I pointed that out, he doubled down on stupid.  Like Ron White said in his comedy act "You can't fix stupid!"



I dont get it whatsoever
Its like... im going to join a community of people then run my mouth.

Okay, no one invited him here....

What up with the entitlement these days


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I dont get it whatsoever
> Its like... im going to join a community of people then run my mouth.
> 
> Okay, no one invited him here....
> ...


I blame the current education system and participation trophies...


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 28, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> It's my fault.  I told him to stop messing with the OGs or it wouldn't end well for him.  After I pointed that out, he doubled down on stupid.  Like Ron White said in his comedy act "You can't fix stupid!"


Na your good man. I've been reading threw the thread. New guy just has that little man syndrome going on.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

Wild to read. My troll senses didn't go off from the other threads. What's with all the short fuses? Especially when you have to form your thoughts and then type. No second thought before hitting that post reply button?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 29, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Hahaha.  Fuck you faggot.  You AND all your little bitch buddies.


Somebody say "faggot"? Hey there.....care to DM?


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Im going to guess he’s 5’7” and 170lbs. Guaranteed to be a “hardgainer” and the “only people that care about a big bench are other dudes. Chicks care about aesthetics.”


Well that first sentence felt oddly specific 🥺


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 29, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> WTF is SST?
> 
> I have no clue what people are talking about when they are too lazy to spell out a name many have no clue about!


Super Saiyan Training


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 29, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> This ain’t anybody’s HOUSE.  There isn’t even anybody that can delete my account!! Just cause a bunch of bitches were sitting here first doesn’t mean I gotta put up with their pussy ass bitch shit.  Fuck that.


Presser for sure


----------



## Bouldershoulders (Aug 29, 2022)

I never had any problem with CL, no floaters or missing packs whatsoever.    The only concerning things I saw in the past is that his customers blind testing seemed to show more variance in dosages vs his own testing.

Goes to show you can never rely on one source forever or ever give any source a "gtg"


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 31, 2022)

Yoooo


iGone said:


> Well that first sentence felt oddly specific 🥺


i just died. You win


----------



## AhhnoldsHumvee (Sep 1, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Check out the deets on SST





CaseVicious said:


> Check out the deets on SST


Weren’t they upgrading their shit, they said they’d be back by the weekend or this coming week? But they said people can still “email them” but their email is gone Mia.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

AhhnoldsHumvee said:


> Weren’t they upgrading their shit, they said they’d be back by the weekend or this coming week? But they said people can still “email them” but their email is gone Mia.



I think I *may* have seen something where “Colonial Labs might have gone down”.


----------



## Bouldershoulders (Sep 1, 2022)

AhhnoldsHumvee said:


> Weren’t they upgrading their shit, they said they’d be back by the weekend or this coming week? But they said people can still “email them” but their email is gone Mia.



I'd say they are done, a few other sources on SST have chimed in their 2 cents and that is the speculation.

I'd move on to a different source (in fact I've used CL as one of my main sources).  Never put all your ends in one basket bc you never know how long they will last.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

oh shit











						Kirkland Police Bust Illegal Drug Operation
					

Kirkland Police Department (KPD) is working with the U.S. Postal Inspector Service (USPIS) to investigate an illegal anabolic steroid drug distribution operation. Four suspects have been identified and three arrests have been made.




					www.kirklandwa.gov


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

crido887 said:


> oh shit
> 
> View attachment 27804
> 
> ...


I take it that is Colonial? They sold in US too?

Edit: Tell your pals in the QSC thread on Meso to quit cryin like bitches. So pathetic.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

crido887 said:


> oh shit
> 
> View attachment 27804
> 
> ...


I wonder how many Test vials were pocketed..

Sitting there like a Halloween basket of candy by the front door that says "please take one"


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I take it that is Colonial? They sold in US too?
> 
> Edit: Tell your pals in the QSC thread on Meso to quit cryin like bitches. So pathetic.


I knew colonial was in WA.

I have a bottle of aromasin and some of their Test U until my main source made and tested/sold his Test U.

@MisterSuperGod and @Btcowboy are telling them. and they arent my pals


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I knew colonial was in WA.
> 
> I have a bottle of aromasin and some of their Test U until my main source made and tested/sold his Test U.
> 
> @MisterSuperGod and @Btcowboy are telling them. and they arent my pals


Apologies then if they are not your pals and good for you cuz they are some really dumb motherfuckers.

Edit: They mainly sold in Canada though, didnt they?  I dont know, I never used them. I thought I heard they were mainly a Canadian source.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Apologies then if they are not your pals and good for you cuz they are some really dumb motherfuckers.
> 
> Edit: They mainly sold in Canada though, didnt they?  I dont know, I never used them. I thought I heard they were mainly a Canadian source.


I got colonial products here in the US so I didnt know.

I always have concern over their products.... especially the way they lash out to poor testing... or fuckups...


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I got colonial products here in the US so I didnt know.
> 
> I always have concern over their products.... especially the way they lash out to poor testing... or fuckups...


You seem all right bro. Sorry for jumping the gun. I hope you frequent this place more than that shithole Meso now.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You seem all right bro. Sorry for jumping the gun. I hope you frequent this place more than that shithole Meso now.


no worries! always down to learn more and see different outlooks on everything!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2022)

The average consumer doesn't care, they'll will use the source next in line on the same board, smart people would run far away from that board and fast.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> The average consumer doesn't care, they'll will use the source next in line on the same board, smart people would run far away from that board and fast.


especially considering they went AWOL around that same time (the bust had happened well before the write up I am sure and they probably knew what was up).


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> The average consumer doesn't care, they'll will use the source next in line on the same board, smart people would run far away from that board and fast.


Only board worse than Meso I have seen along the lines of busted sources is BOP. ASF was real bad when JuicePal got busted though. They kept up the subforum long after everyone else had told them they were busted. Shady AF. Of course most of us here know that ASF is owned by a RAT so chances are everything there is compromised.
No thank you.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Only board worse than Meso I have seen along the lines of busted sources is BOP. ASF was real bad when JuicePal got busted though. They kept up the subforum long after everyone else had told them they were busted. Shady AF. Of course most of us here know that ASF is owned by a RAT so chances are everything there is compromised.
> No thank you.


I never registered for evolutionary but that seems like the worst..


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I never registered for evolutionary but that seems like the worst..


true- plenty of horrible boards out there and evo is one, I forgot eroids and also anabolex


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2022)

More horrible then good boards because there are more horrible people then good doing this stuff for money.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> More horrible then good boards because there are more horrible people then good doing this stuff for money.


I consider myself lucky cuz Ive never ended up in the ER. Thankful for that. I have been ripped off a few times but nothing would be as bad as ending up in the ER due to shit gear IMO......well that and getting popped cuz your source got popped and you kept ordering which I guess could happen in an instance like this thread.


----------



## 40919416 (Sep 7, 2022)

> They uncovered a sophisticated illegal drug distribution operation that included large amounts of anabolic steroids, packaging, *distribution lists, *chemicals and other accessories to produce and ship anabolic steroids throughout the U.S.



I wonder how many people are on some sort of watch list now.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Apologies then if they are not your pals and good for you cuz they are some really dumb motherfuckers.
> 
> Edit: They mainly sold in Canada though, didnt they?  I dont know, I never used them. I thought I heard they were mainly a Canadian source.



No. Colonanial was US domestic. This would explain why they pulled the plug. It got pulled for them.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I consider myself lucky cuz Ive never ended up in the ER. Thankful for that. I have been ripped off a few times but nothing would be as bad as ending up in the ER due to shit gear IMO......well that and getting popped cuz your source got popped and you kept ordering which I guess could happen in an instance like this thread.


I have only been ripped off once and that was pharmacom.. my first order...  Obviously during one of their "promo" events


----------



## dek2000 (Sep 9, 2022)

CaseVicious said:


> Check out the deets on SST


What company do you guys deal with that is as good or better than Colonial Labs (was)?


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 9, 2022)

dek2000 said:


> What company do you guys deal with that is as good or better than Colonial Labs (was)?


Why not do an intro first and get to know the board some


----------



## dek2000 (Sep 9, 2022)

My apologies ... Age 66 ... Been a T user for over 4 years.  Grateful to share valuable info and best practices.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 9, 2022)

dek2000 said:


> What company do you guys deal with that is as good or better than Colonial Labs (was)?



According to SST members all of the sources there are g2g. Just pick one. Worst case scenario you get underdosed gear. 200 mg of Test and 150 mg of Test are almost the same thing.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 9, 2022)

dek2000 said:


> My apologies ... Age 66 ... Been a T user for over 4 years.  Grateful to share valuable info and best practices.


https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/new-members-introductions.58/ 

so people know you are real and wont waste their time on you


----------



## AlaskanCannon (Sep 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Gone down as in by government or what? If you have a link, I’ll read. I’m not on sst
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's sst? Sorry new feller here


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 14, 2022)

AlaskanCannon said:


> What's sst? Sorry new feller here



Steroid Source Talk. Started on Reddit then moved to their own website.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 14, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Steroid Source Talk. Started on Reddit then moved to their own website.


I believe they had a discord too although I think that disbanded.


----------



## Testynutts (Sep 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Heads ups are always good and appreciated for everyone. Any news like this is always good to be in the know about. Thanks for sharing here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 14, 2022)

First post and it's a quote with no reply.
After hitting post reply the page snaps to that reply. How does nobody notice that there's nothing there?


----------



## Testynutts (Sep 14, 2022)

Tried to post link of drug bust. Not enough posts.


----------



## BigStevie (Sep 14, 2022)

I used colonial. They were awesome. Sad to see they got busted. 

Google “steroid bust Washington”. They got raided. Look at the pics. That’s colonial labels on the vials. Sad.


----------



## AlaskanCannon (Sep 15, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Steroid Source Talk. Started on Reddit then moved to their own website.


Appreciate it brother.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 15, 2022)

dek2000 said:


> My apologies ... Age 66 ... Been a T user for over 4 years.  Grateful to share valuable info and best practices.


I've always wondered how someone gets "GUEST" under their handle and Avi? Is "guest" something between "MEMBER" and "VISITIOR"?  Were you invited by someone important? 
I know all the important people around here so you won't be pissing anyone off by filling me in....trust me.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've always wondered how someone gets "GUEST" under their handle and Avi? Is "guest" something between "MEMBER" and "VISITIOR"?  Were you invited by someone important?
> I know all the important people around here so you won't be pissing anyone off by filling me in....trust me.


Even I don't know how it happens. Been wondering about it for a while.

I always assumed it's an account that got deleted or something.  Because sometimes I'll see a "green" account turn grey too.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 15, 2022)

The rifle seized in the raid. The gift of "sight" was passed down to me from my mothers side. I would've been happier with a chunk of Pfizer stock or the cash equivalent, but alas, I'll do the best I can with what I have.

I see the Feds picking up this case. Reps from the USPS are already involved. The rifle, whether or not the folks present are convicted felons or not, add a significant amount of pain and suffering to the defendants in this case.

An additional 60 months of prison time is in play for all involved with this beauty present. She sure is sexy....I hope she's worth 60 months of time sexy. Everyone will do their best to distance themselves from her.

The firearm also disqualifies inmates from participating in the RDAP that the BOP offers. Its the only thing offered that can take significant time off a federal prison term. 12 months off and an extra 6 months of halfway house is what's lost having a firearm present.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 22, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> View attachment 28385
> 
> 
> The rifle seized in the raid. The gift of "sight" was passed down to me from my mothers side. I would've been happier with a chunk of Pfizer stock or the cash equivalent, but alas, I'll do the best I can with what I have.
> ...


There are details about this bust that are significant, potentially. Without saying too much here, notice that the entire investigation from start to raid took two months. Check pms.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> There are details about this bust that are significant, potentially. Without saying too much here, notice that the entire investigation from start to raid took two months. Check pms.


Hey buddy!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Damn I hate to see this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hey buddy!!!


Howdy sir. Good to see you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 22, 2022)

Glad you're back


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 22, 2022)

double post oops


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> There are details about this bust that are significant, potentially. Without saying too much here, notice that the entire investigation from start to raid took two months. Check pms.


No need for that kind of energy here, man


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> No need for that kind of energy here, man


What kind of energy is that?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> There are details about this bust that are significant, potentially. Without saying too much here, notice that the entire investigation from start to raid took two months. Check pms.


Really two months? That is fast. Usually I thought they take at least 3 to 4X that.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> What kind of energy is that?


pay no attention to @Valdosta, he is retarded.


----------



## oceanus98 (Sep 22, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> View attachment 28385
> 
> 
> The rifle seized in the raid. The gift of "sight" was passed down to me from my mothers side. I would've been happier with a chunk of Pfizer stock or the cash equivalent, but alas, I'll do the best I can with what I have.
> ...


Seems like the local police took claim to the case. I'd actually say the case will stay state if the only federal agency involved is USPIS.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 22, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> Seems like the local police took claim to the case. I'd actually say the case will stay state if the only federal agency involved is USPIS.


Feds can pick up the entire or “part” of a case at anytime. The last decade has seen guys serving time in State Prison for a crime only to be indicted by the feds when there is a firearm involved in some way.
As they near their release date they wonder why their case manager hasn’t called them to discuss halfway house etc. The bad dream continues.
My money isn’t budging. Feds were sniffing around. They’ll come get the time they feel they’re owed.

I called the Juice Pal fall from grace which happened in the time frame I said it would. I’m on a roll.


----------



## JuicePro (Sep 23, 2022)

I don't understand 'steroid busts' -- I don't believe steroids are involved in violent crimes or anything, doesn't make sense why feds would waste their time tbh.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> I don't understand 'steroid busts' -- I don't believe steroids are involved in violent crimes or anything, doesn't make sense why feds would waste their time tbh.


Publicity.

Thanks to decades of bad stigma the general public thinks steroids are addictive and cause psychotic rage behavior. Putting this on the news makes it look like the police and prosecutors are doing their jobs. 

Plus Big Pharma likely pushes it to keep people looking like your pasty white fat ass gender neutral neighbor. Weak and sickly.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> I don't understand 'steroid busts' -- I don't believe steroids are involved in violent crimes or anything, doesn't make sense why feds would waste their time tbh.


Most are criminals selling other stuff including guns, but for those that don't and make millions it pisses off Uncle Sam for not getting paid taxes.

Just my opinion on that but many small guys been around for 10 to 20 plus years with no issues.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 23, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> I don't understand 'steroid busts' -- I don't believe steroids are involved in violent crimes or anything, doesn't make sense why feds would waste their time tbh.


Operation Gear Grinder(2004 or 05) … Operation Raw Deal(2008). 

There have been others. Feds spent ridiculous amounts of time, resources and money. Worked with other countries(federal agents on the ground in Mexico working with their counterparts there for Gear Grinder. Were in talks with Chinese during ORD).


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 23, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Most are criminals selling other stuff including guns, but for those that don't and make millions it pisses off Uncle Sam for not getting paid taxes.
> 
> Just my opinion on that but many small guys been around for 10 to 20 plus years with no issues.



I agree with this a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> No need for that kind of energy here, man


I thought you left for good because we were all so mean to you. What made you Change your mind?


----------



## oceanus98 (Sep 23, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Feds can pick up the entire or “part” of a case at anytime. The last decade has seen guys serving time in State Prison for a crime only to be indicted by the feds when there is a firearm involved in some way.
> As they near their release date they wonder why their case manager hasn’t called them to discuss halfway house etc. The bad dream continues.
> My money isn’t budging. Feds were sniffing around. They’ll come get the time they feel they’re owed.
> 
> I called the Juice Pal fall from grace which happened in the time frame I said it would. I’m on a roll.


Could be.

How does this firearm possession get charged against all defendants vs. whichever defendant(s) it belongs to / was found on?


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Publicity.
> 
> Thanks to decades of bad stigma the general public thinks steroids are addictive and cause psychotic rage behavior. Putting this on the news makes it look like the police and prosecutors are doing their jobs.
> 
> Plus Big Pharma likely pushes it to keep people looking like your pasty white fat ass gender neutral neighbor. Weak and sickly.


Law enforcement is tasked with enforcing policy dictated by morons, it's not their fault per se. The busts are for appearances, it's not like they are busting every lab and end user, like they did with the ghb/gbl bust in the early 2000s. 

As a trend it seems like every bust for AAS turns up either narcotics and/or illegal firearms and tons of unwashed cash, all of which actually are their highest priority. Even colonial managed to fudge up on that one, and from a policy standpoint I have to believe just one firearm will inevitably attract them. I can't say thats bad tbh, but I am also not much of a gun advocate. 

What's scary is the collective low IQ we as a community see on an ongoing basis from UGLs who never learn from history. AAS not so bad, crystal meth BAD guns BAD drawing attention to yourself buying exotic cars BAD and wasn't there a UGL that had horses that were confiscated or something like that?

The underlying message from the powers that be seems to be follow the rules and we look the other way. Yet so few actually do, and these morons are trusted blindly by end users putting who knows what into their body's.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Feds can pick up the entire or “part” of a case at anytime. The last decade has seen guys serving time in State Prison for a crime only to be indicted by the feds when there is a firearm involved in some way.
> As they near their release date they wonder why their case manager hasn’t called them to discuss halfway house etc. The bad dream continues.
> My money isn’t budging. Feds were sniffing around. They’ll come get the time they feel they’re owed.
> 
> I called the Juice Pal fall from grace which happened in the time frame I said it would. I’m on a roll.


Postal Inspectors are federal agents actually. Which makes me believe you are correct because why else would they turn the case over to local LE to execute the search warrant? 

This is bad news for colonial.


----------



## oceanus98 (Sep 23, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Postal Inspectors are federal agents actually. Which makes me believe you are correct because why else would they turn the case over to local LE to execute the search warrant?
> 
> This is bad news for colonial.


The case being turned over to a local PD wouldn’t be bad news.

The cases going to federal courts, the USPIS normally brings in the DEA/other federal agencies. The whole investigation is/was done by the local PD and USPIS here.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Really two months? That is fast. Usually I thought they take at least 3 to 4X that.


Well the timeline as stated publicly goes like this, postal inspectors (federal agents) made the drop shipper and we don't know when or how, they notified local LE who sent decoys (undercover plain clothes officers) to follow him around and observed him, followed him back to the lab. From there postal inspectors intercepted outbound packages for a few days and this yielded 90 packs containing AAS, LE obtained search warrant and raided the lab. 

So the timeline appears to be two months however it seems to start when local LE got involved. 

They're after fentanyl and other narcotics mostly, and knowing that and historically how they approach these kinds of investigations I would bet they made the drop shipper quite a while ago and if I were a betting man, tracked orders back to the end user and observed them. How many and for how long no one knows, but if I were a domestic I wouldn't touch a former colonial customer with a ten foot pole. Their addresses are almost certainly flagged. Maybe not to bust them, but to lead the feds to the new source the person switches to. It's too easy for them not to do it.

Just my opinion really, it depends on their mood I guess.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> The case being turned over to a local PD wouldn’t be bad news.
> 
> The cases going to federal courts, the USPIS normally brings in the DEA/other federal agencies. The whole investigation is/was done by the local PD and USPIS here.


Yeah I pointed that out. I'm not totally sure why, possibly because they realized this was all there was and decided to be quick about it. When DEA gets involved, they take their sweet time. And what they were after (fentanyl) wasn't happening so they are spending their time elsewhere.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> I don't understand 'steroid busts' -- I don't believe steroids are involved in violent crimes or anything, doesn't make sense why feds would waste their time tbh.


They are hitting the mail in a fentanyl crackdown. AAS dealers are collateral damage. Not their intended target, but when they find guns other drugs or obvious unreported gains their hand is forced.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Publicity.
> 
> Thanks to decades of bad stigma the general public thinks steroids are addictive and cause psychotic rage behavior. Putting this on the news makes it look like the police and prosecutors are doing their jobs.
> 
> Plus Big Pharma likely pushes it to keep people looking like your pasty white fat ass gender neutral neighbor. Weak and sickly.


Candycrusher is his neighbor?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 24, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> They are hitting the mail in a fentanyl crackdown. AAS dealers are collateral damage. Not their intended target, but when they find guns other drugs or obvious unreported gains their hand is forced.


Our Raw Steroid Powders have been just that for many years, now, collateral damage. Before fentanyl and her many analogues, the research chems that came to be known as  "Bath Salts" were shipping from China and being mixed in with Methamphetamines to give that kick in the ass an even wilder kick in the ass.  The new thing, that I have a hard time understanding "Why", is mixing fentanyl in  the methamphetamines ?  The bath salts I can see...the Tar, sure. But the stuff to "Go Fast" is being hit with the "Quick Death" that slows things all the way down? Yes, it is.

I was sun bathing in Pahrump, NV  passing the time after some leisurely bar work and burpees, and got to talking about gear and gh with a few of the younger locals. The subject of Controlled Deliveries came up as one of the more "Cagey" inmates spoke up and cursed the USPS and his mail carrier. 

He told us how a bodybuilding friend of his had put him on and showed him a list from a Chinese supplier he had ordered gear from many times.  He had recognized one of the names of a research chem he had heard him talking about and thought he might be interested.

He had placed a small test order and had then placed a larger order that had ended in a CD and was responsible for his winding up in the one horse town we were both in at that moment in time.

The same factories that turn out the Raw Steroid Powders also are responsible for producing the Research Chems/Bath Salts as well as the even more dangerous and more hated/attention getting  and headline snatching Fentanyl and her many analogues.

Kinda the same thing happened in Mexico in '04 or '05 when Operation Gear Grinder went down. The Mexican Gov't and then Mexican President  Vincent Fox agreed to a temporary shut down of the factories in Mexico that were responsible for manufacturing the ketamine that American clubbers(specifically young white club goers)  had fallen  head over heels for. Those factories not only turned out Vet grade Ketamine but also all the wonderful Vet grade AAS we all loved.  

The shut down didn't last very long. We all know who was quick to recognize and fill the vacuum that was left when Mexican Vet gear was abruptly shut down; that's correct, the crafty Chinese.  And the rest, as they say, is history. The Chinese have refused to give back ANY market share of the AAS business back to Mexico. Honestly, I know that Mexico organized crime(cartels) have bigger fish to fry and couldn't care less, at this point in time, about the aas business. As long as the Chinese funnel them the chemicals and precursors necessary to keep their hard street drugs flowing they will leave the business of building mass to whomever wants it.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Sep 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> true- plenty of horrible boards out there and evo is one, I forgot eroids and also anabolex


I got one word. Isarms


----------



## Skanksmasher (Sep 24, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> They are hitting the mail in a fentanyl crackdown. AAS dealers are collateral damage. Not their intended target, but when they find guns other drugs or obvious unreported gains their hand is forced.


Explain "hitting the mail"  Are they opening random packages with out warrants. Are they using dogs to sniff shit out. International I understand cause customs can open any, but domestic is different.


----------



## oceanus98 (Sep 24, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Explain "hitting the mail"  Are they opening random packages with out warrants. Are they using dogs to sniff shit out. International I understand cause customs can open any, but domestic is different.


USPIS have authority to open any domestic mail that they deem suspicious. There’s no line in the sand for what’s suspicious or not, it’s totally up to them. Not your regular USPS employee.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Sep 24, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> USPIS have authority to open any domestic mail that they deem suspicious. There’s no line in the sand for what’s suspicious or not, it’s totally up to them. Not your regular USPS employee.


I figured theyd need a warrant but they may of had one for all I know.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> USPIS have authority to open any domestic mail that they deem suspicious. There’s no line in the sand for what’s suspicious or not, it’s totally up to them. Not your regular USPS employee.


Normal mail can be inspected. First class mail is protected by law.


----------



## Yano (Sep 24, 2022)

Post office don't have a sense of humor about some things. They tried to bust a buddy of mine  years go for mail fraud but couldnt make it stick. He put a thing in a bunch of newspapers  that said basically something like , hurry  hurry your last chance to send a dollar  and an address.

He got away with basically a slap on the wrist and some fine cus he never promised any services thats how his lawyer got him off.  It was just an ad telling folks it was their last chance to send him a buck so hurry up. 

He got like 1700 bucks before the mail cops showed up ,, postal inspectors n shit lol I was shocked to be honest we had made jokes about mail cops but never thought they were real.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 24, 2022)

Anybody heard from Colonanial lately?
i must've sent 15 emails in the last 2 days.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Anybody heard from Colonanial lately?
> i must've sent 15 emails in the last 2 days.


Yeah, law enforcement took over that lab!


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 24, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah, law enforcement took over that lab!



It's all about the subtlety, man. The misspelling of the name to sound like a noob that was here a few weeks back.

i can't be expected to deliver A+ material to you guys all the time. Some of them have to be flops so i can tweak and polish the routine.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> It's all about the subtlety, man. The misspelling of the name to sound like a noob that was here a few weeks back.
> 
> i can't be expected to deliver A+ material to you guys all the time. Some of them have to be flops so i can tweak and polish the routine.


Yes! Reset the bar or else we expect more and more from you.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 24, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Explain "hitting the mail"  Are they opening random packages with out warrants. Are they using dogs to sniff shit out. International I understand cause customs can open any, but domestic is different.


A had a brief DM Convo with a guy last year, July sometime, on another board who was adamant the US mail was to.be avoided at all costs. I asked why and he tells me his wife is a postal inspector and he's privy to what's going on, basically they are cracking down on drug smuggling through the mail.

He said it's mostly to stop fentanyl and the habits of a steroid UGL and a dark web source peddling narcos are exactly the same. It's almost impossible to do this undetected if LE is actively monitoring the mail looking for exactly this behavior. LE has all the advantages, facial recognition software, I believe their system flags bad return addresses etc etc.

The only thing working in favor for the UGL is the sheer volume of mail makes it really difficult to notice anything unusual. In the past domestic sources are pretty safe unless a vial breaks open or the drop shipper falls asleep in the parking lot at a post office with boxes containing steroids literally in his hands. These postal inspectors don't need to get lucky...

 I would advise private couriers domestically for the time being for anything AAS related.

Canines can sniff out steroids, they've been doing that since at least 2009 that I know of.

Things change.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 24, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> USPIS have authority to open any domestic mail that they deem suspicious. There’s no line in the sand for what’s suspicious or not, it’s totally up to them. Not your regular USPS employee.


You basically conveyed the whole point I was trying to make. Thank you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> A had a brief DM Convo with a guy last year, July sometime, on another board who was adamant the US mail was to.be avoided at all costs. I asked why and he tells me his wife is a postal inspector and he's privy to what's going on, basically they are cracking down on drug smuggling through the mail.
> 
> He said it's mostly to stop fentanyl and the habits of a steroid UGL and a dark web source peddling narcos are exactly the same. It's almost impossible to do this undetected if LE is actively monitoring the mail looking for exactly this behavior. LE has all the advantages, facial recognition software, I believe their system flags bad return addresses etc etc.
> 
> ...


Lol. BAD advice. Geezus. 

First class mail, you have rights. Courier? None. No rights. Couriers can open anything at any time. It’s in their terms and conditions.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

There are only three specific circumstances where they are allowed to open it:

1) ANY International mail entering the country. 
2) Any package that may pose a potential danger to postal employees - vibrating, ticking, leaking fluid, powder, or fumes
3) mail to or from a foreign agent residing in the US

Can they open your first class mail THINKING any of that even if it’s not true? Sure, but then they can’t bring charges against you for the material they find, unless they have a warrant. This is why they do controlled deliveries.

Fight me. 🙄


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> It's all about the subtlety, man. The misspelling of the name to sound like a noob that was here a few weeks back.
> 
> i can't be expected to deliver A+ material to you guys all the time. Some of them have to be flops so i can tweak and polish the routine.


I want to tell you I made a dummy meso account just to stay in touch, but every time I try, I end up deleting what I wrote and getting mad at myself. Is that weird? I hope it's not weird, because I see our friendship lasting forever and ever, just you and I, and no one wants to be friends with a weirdo, so tell me how I am not weird so we can still be friends, ok?


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. BAD advice. Geezus.
> 
> First class mail, you have rights. Courier? None. No rights. Couriers can open anything at any time. It’s in their terms and conditions.


Your first class mail will be opened if a vials breaks and leaks you know that. No warrant needed.

Couriers can open packages but I would take my chances with them over Federal Postal Inspectors.


----------



## Yano (Sep 24, 2022)

I've literally known the post mistress i guess ya call her here in town , the chick that runs the post office , since her crazy ho days.

 First time I met her was at a bonfire / party she was a friend of my ol ladies and was about to pull a train in a tent even if she was too drunk and blown out to know where she was  ... so I was the one that had to be the party pooper and go in and get her. 

Good Times ...

I don't think she cares WTF I get in the mail hahahaah.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Your first class mail will be opened if a vials breaks and leaks you know that. No warrant needed.
> 
> Couriers can open packages but I would take my chances with them over Federal Postal Inspectors.


Who doesn’t use vac bags?


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There are only three specific circumstances where they are allowed to open it:
> 
> 1) ANY International mail entering the country.
> 2) Any package that may pose a potential danger to postal employees - vibrating, ticking, leaking fluid, powder, or fumes
> ...


Read up on the colonial bust. They did no controlled deliveries, they simply saw a pattern to the drop shipper notified local LE who followed him around and observed suspicious behavior, armed with that the postal Inspectors intercepted outbound mail for a few days and got 90 packages, opened all of them and they found AAS, from THERE they got a search warrant for the residence the drop shipper was staying at which also happened to be the whole lab. 

No controlled deliveries, no warrant needed to open the outbound mail, no charges for what they found without the warrant they found plenty to charge after executing the search warrant.

The whole investigation from start to handcuffs was TWO MONTHS. That's incredibly efficient, I would not take chances personally but I do see your position and I understand.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who doesn’t use vac bags?


It's happened in the past, the case I'm thinking about was a huge domestic got popped 2009 or 2010.  The main guy actually popped up on meso recently after serving his sentence, talked about how they got busted despite having every precaution you could think of, wish I could remember the name of the lab.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Read up on the colonial bust. They did no controlled deliveries, they simply saw a pattern to the drop shipper notified local LE who followed him around and observed suspicious behavior, armed with that the postal Inspectors intercepted outbound mail for a few days and got 90 packages, opened all of them and they found AAS, from THERE they got a search warrant for the residence the drop shipper was staying at which also happened to be the whole lab.
> 
> No controlled deliveries, no warrant needed to open the outbound mail, no charges for what they found without the warrant they found plenty to charge after executing the search warrant.
> 
> The whole investigation from start to handcuffs was TWO MONTHS. That's incredibly efficient, I would not take chances personally but I do see your position and I understand.


You know the article isn’t 100% fact. We don’t know the details. 

Was it FIRST class mail? If it was, then they’ll get off because the postal inspector has NO RIGHT to violate law unless he had a warrant to open packs. 

Who the fuck idiot goes to the SAME area to do drops. Idiot was lazy. Deserves to be busted for that kind of stupid behavior. 

You’re gonna order and request courier? Yea. Good luck with that. No one is going to do that domestically.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who doesn’t use vac bags?


You would be surprised.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You know the article isn’t 100% fact. We don’t know the details.
> 
> Was it FIRST class mail? If it was, then they’ll get off because the postal inspector has NO RIGHT to violate law unless he had a warrant to open packs.
> 
> ...


We don't know if the drop shipper was lazy or the feds are that good. Varying your drop times and locations is in the job description so I'm really curious how the drop shipper was made. 

I thought public releases to media from law enforcement tended to be factual due to FOIA? No cop wants to get outed for lying to the public.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 24, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> We don't know if the drop shipper was lazy or the feds are that good. Varying your drop times and locations is in the job description so I'm really curious how the drop shipper was made.
> 
> I thought public releases to media from law enforcement tended to be factual due to FOIA? No cop wants to get outed for lying to the public.


😂 you give way too much credit to law enforcement or any of the alphabet agencies. 
The fact is they’re almost never that good. 
Cops lie to the public all the time. 
No matter how they try to paint it it’s never good old fashioned investigation that leads to busts. People get themselves caught


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 you give way too much credit to law enforcement or any of the alphabet agencies.
> The fact is they’re almost never that good.
> Cops lie to the public all the time.
> No matter how they try to paint it it’s never good old fashioned investigation that leads to busts. People get themselves caught


So the LOCAL cops didn’t really do surveillance for weeks? 🤯

I pictured an undercover cop dressed as a bum talking into a  walkie talkie hidden in his brown booze bag. “Suspect is going southbound on Tacoma Parkway” and two fat cops with takeout on the dashboard of their late model sedan pulling out “Roger, we’re in pursuit…” stopping and taking pictures as the colonial dude hits McDs and the blue boxes. For weeks.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 25, 2022)

The guys on the supply side are aware of this.  If the guys in China haven't changed their methods they will soon.  Downside is the new method is much slower so be prepared to wait months for your shit to arrive. 

Slic.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So the LOCAL cops didn’t really do surveillance for weeks? 🤯
> 
> I pictured an undercover cop dressed as a bum talking into a  walkie talkie hidden in his brown booze bag. “Suspect is going southbound on Tacoma Parkway” and two fat cops with takeout on the dashboard of their late model sedan pulling out “Roger, we’re in pursuit…” stopping and taking pictures as the colonial dude hits McDs and the blue boxes. For weeks.


I heard through grape vine and more then likely just rumor that the shipper was drunk and blabbing away about what he did for work and I believe the  article did say the got a tip


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So the LOCAL cops didn’t really do surveillance for weeks? 🤯
> 
> I pictured an undercover cop dressed as a bum talking into a  walkie talkie hidden in his brown booze bag. “Suspect is going southbound on Tacoma Parkway” and two fat cops with takeout on the dashboard of their late model sedan pulling out “Roger, we’re in pursuit…” stopping and taking pictures as the colonial dude hits McDs and the blue boxes. For weeks.


Yeah that's what I came up with as well. 

I have friends who have had postal inspectors follow them around for months at a time. Said they were pretty obvious and impossible to get rid of. If you make contact with one say you ask him for a cigarette they will swap that guy for another and you never see the first again. My friends would make it look like they were trying to stash something in a bush and put dog shit in a brown paper bag and sure enough every time they would come check and.the.bag, dog shit and all, would be gone.

 Apparently they were only slightly better than secret service who are so obvious they'll park across the street from your house and put the hood on their car up and pretend to be working on it while basically staring in your direction, sunglasses and everything.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Sep 25, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Yeah that's what I came up with as well.
> 
> I have friends who have had postal inspectors follow them around for months at a time. Said they were pretty obvious and impossible to get rid of. If you make contact with one say you ask him for a cigarette they will swap that guy for another and you never see the first again. My friends would make it look like they were trying to stash something in a bush and put dog shit in a brown paper bag and sure enough every time they would come check and.the.bag, dog shit and all, would be gone.
> 
> Apparently they were only slightly better than secret service who are so obvious they'll park across the street from your house and put the hood on their car up and pretend to be working on it while basically staring in your direction, sunglasses and everything.


Dam, who you hanging out with. Lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Yeah that's what I came up with as well.
> 
> I have friends who have had postal inspectors follow them around for months at a time. Said they were pretty obvious and impossible to get rid of. If you make contact with one say you ask him for a cigarette they will swap that guy for another and you never see the first again. My friends would make it look like they were trying to stash something in a bush and put dog shit in a brown paper bag and sure enough every time they would come check and.the.bag, dog shit and all, would be gone.
> 
> Apparently they were only slightly better than secret service who are so obvious they'll park across the street from your house and put the hood on their car up and pretend to be working on it while basically staring in your direction, sunglasses and everything.


Mike???

I was pretty much describing a scene from Point Break. The only part I left out was when Bodi (wearing the Jimmy Carter mask) hopped down into the LA River culvert and Johnny Utah followed but re-injured his bum knee that ended his football dreams. 🤣


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 29, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Dam, who you hanging out with. Lol


Well those two had a boost and return scam that I only saw the tail end of. Prolific does not do them justice, they single handedly changed the return policies for a number of retailers Nordstroms Walgreens CVS target the list is endless. One of them died recently from heart failure. He had been getting SSI and there was some investigation as to how he was making side money I think someone reported him not sure. There is a site that retailers use to track unreceipted returns called retail equation and when I saw my friends it was low 7 figures over a period of years. I was like WTF. Evil genius, used his brain to support a drug habit end of the day. Miss that dude RIP Jeremy.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Mike???
> 
> I was pretty much describing a scene from Point Break. The only part I left out was when Bodi (wearing the Jimmy Carter mask) hopped down into the LA River culvert and Johnny Utah followed but re-injured his bum knee that ended his football dreams. 🤣


I vaguely remember that movie. I don't watch tv you know, same for movies.


----------

